# Coleman Clips



## AndroSport (Mar 24, 2013)

Good series of clips of Ronnie...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=125192224333180&set=vb.381641995257474&type=2&theater


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2013)

nothing but a peanut


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 24, 2013)

Light Weight BABYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL @ the voice recognition scene 

"Nine-Fi-Fi-Fi..."

<voice recognition system> "Nine-Nine-Oh-Oh...has been removed..."


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 24, 2013)

Woooooooo light weight baby.  That leg press is insane


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

He is in great shape and a legend.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 24, 2013)

fuck....not a fb user.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2013)

sparticus said:


> fuck....not a fb user.



Not am I but you can still see the video.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 24, 2013)

LMAO!! I always loved his buddy coming in and saying "800 solid ass pounds"


----------



## regular (Mar 24, 2013)

Big Ron is my favorite cop.

No matter how many times I watch this it still puts a smile on my face.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Bahaha! Nice on Reg.


----------

